# Pregnant Nigerian, or just fat?



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Honestly, I'm confused at this point. She started forming an udder a couple of weeks ago, though only slightly, and there hasn't been any change in it since then. I was told she had been exposed to a buck "some time around 5 months ago", but that they didn't think it took and she was most likely just fat. So we adjusted her feed, which helped her lose considerable size, but she hasn't gotten any smaller than this.

This one was taken last week, when her "stomach" was hanging much lower and we were pretty sure she was bred. Then it moved back up, and now I don't even know, lol.








These two were Monday


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks open. Has a good rumen going. You did great on getting her down to proper size. She does not need to loose any more weight.


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks! That's good to know. When we brought her home, she looked big enough to have quads in there! I'm relieved to know that I was doing good bringing her weight down instead of "depriving" a pregnant doe, haha!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Doing their feeding this afternoon, I noticed that over the last day her teats have suddenly elongated! They were tiny nubs when the earlier photos were posted.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, considering the previous owner said she had been exposed to a buck five months ago, she obviously wouldn't be bred if that were the case. Unless they just had no idea or a buck escaped or something, then I guess there is that chance. She doesn't really look bred to me, though if you say her udder is growing, then sounds like she could be. If you really want to know, you could always do a blood test with biotracking.


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

It was a very offhanded "Oh, the buck got out around four or five months ago. We're not sure if any of them are bred or not". 

I totally forgot that Biotracking does preg tests!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was going to say I though she looked Bred. But I guess we will know in due time.


----------

